# Taking the plunge!



## CoffeLoco (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been running my own market stall business for three years but have now decided to give that up and go into the Mobile Coffee business and really need some advice.

From what I have seen, the coffee business still seems quite resilient, is that the case? Also, are there usually any restrictions to parking and setting up, for example, on the road outside a train station?

Apologies if this is all very basic stuff, will have more technical questions in due course I'm sure 

Thanks


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Usually need a permit to street trade - talk to your local Council as they usually have a dedicated small business support section. Also there's a member on here who has their own mobile coffee business (and more) that will be able to give great advice I'm sure.


----------



## CoffeLoco (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, appreciate your reply


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

yes almost always need a permit to street trade, also when you apply to do markets theres always the chance you're taking someones pitch, so sometimes other traders can be a bit stand offish at first, just do you're homework. Also go to the various areas you're considering take a clicker and just stand and click away for footfall


----------



## finky (May 29, 2012)

Coffeloco,

Good luck! I think you are right to suggest the coffee market has been resilient. The dynamic appears to be two-fold: Firstly,there seems to be (still) a growing interest in good coffee , and we have to grudgingly thank the big chains for stimulating that.Secondly,in a weak economy it would appear that people dont buy 'big ticket' items but do keep treating themselves to things like £2 coffees. Fingers crossed,my wife and I are opening a coffee shop shortly!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Coffeeloco

Definitely speak to your local council and don't buy equipment until you have a pitch sorted.

There are often pitches advertised on the NCASS website. Without knowing which area you're in I wouldn't know what's available right now though.


----------

